# Phenomanon ?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a interesting occurrence> 


I had bought a 6IN wide roll of Flashing for a Project I was going to do. Well the Project never got done. The roll sat on the back porch table for a long time. The sun baked the piece of tape that held the roll tight.

The tape gave way. The wind unraveled the roll and blew it the length of the house. The Flashing hunkered down at the entrance to one of my tunnels. The relentless wind proceeded to thread the complete roll of Flashing through the tunnel. 


This is the end results......



This is the entrance to the tunnel.... The side from which the wind came and passed through the tunnel 













This took place during the summer when it was too hot to work on the layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe sneaky snake did it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

aliens


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Fascinating, Captain...it's like nothing we've encountered before...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Marty. Sneaky snake and his brothers did it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting.

We have our own form of railroad "flashing" in the Southland.










Railroad "Flashing"


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Arizona equivalent of crop circles?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like the work of a Micro-blast downdraft, the loop blasted into tunnel in seconds.... 
I've seen odd things moved here too. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ultra twisted winds caused by dust devil par-lan'ce..... 

Transported by a out of this world black hole.... 


Quit alien in nature.... 

Requires no paper work to enter our system. And plays havoc....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I think Andrew has his finger on the pulse of all this... 










How far are you from Roswell, JJ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By CliffyJ on 06 Oct 2013 02:57 PM 
I think Andrew has his finger on the pulse of all this... 










How far are you from Roswell, JJ? 





Roswell is in the middle of the the state of New Mexico and little south. I am in the middle of the state of AZ.... So I think I am save. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Heck, I was looking for a rattlesnake. 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Oct 2013 08:31 AM 
maybe sneaky snake did it? 
It would have to be the Ghost of Sneaky Snake 


Sneaky Snake went to the big Desert in the sky when they started hanging out around the front porch and back Porch steps.

One night just after dark I went out and almost stepped on one of them 

I had a flash light and had I taken one more step off the back porch I would have stepped on one. 

They both met their end that night 

JJ


----------

